# in JSP auf request-Parameter zugreifen



## Guest (2. Jan 2008)

Die JSP unten erhält ihre Daten von einem http-Request.


```
<%@ page import="eigeneKlassen.*" %>

<%    
         Test ds = new Test();
		
         if(ds.anmelden()) 
	 {
	     ds.behaelterSammlungErzeugen(request.getParameter("kundennummer"));  
         
	     ds.verzeichnisstrukturErzeugen();   
	 }
        
 %>
```

Mit 


```
request.getParameter("kundennummer")
```

kann ich ja auf den value von Kundennummer zugreifen der im http-Request übergeben wurde. Ich will nun allerdings nicht auf den Value sondern auf den Namen des Parameters zugreifen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das geht?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jan 2008)

wenn du schon den Namen kennst ("kundennummer"), warum willst du dann 'auf den Namen zugreifen'? 

schaue dir ansonsten die API von HttpRequest bzw. in diesem Fall auch der Super-Klassen/ Interface an, 
da stehen alle Operationen, die dir zur Verfügung stehen

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/javax/servlet/ServletRequest.html


----------



## Guest (2. Jan 2008)

ich will die statischen Parameter des Request durch dynamische ersetzen. Wenn ich das mache, dann kann ich den Namen der Parameter ja erst zur Laufzeit herausfinden.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jan 2008)

du kannst keine dynamischen oder sonstwie charakterisierten Parameter ersetzen/ einfügen oder sonstwas (falls du damit nicht Änderung der HTTTP-Anfrage meinst),
Request-Attribute?

in jedem Fall passt "dann kann ich den Namen der Parameter ja erst zur Laufzeit herausfinden" nicht zur eigentlichen Frage,
zum Beispiel "request.getParameter("kundennummer")" mit fest vorgegeben Namen,

aber bei "Namen herausfinden", egal ob bei Parametern oder Attributen, bist du zum Glück nicht verloren,
siehe API, es gibt 4 Operationen, die mit 'getParameter...' anfangen, die stehen sogar untereinander


----------

